# Any Backyard Competitions in South Florida (broward, dade, west palm)?



## dougmays (Jan 27, 2011)

i've gone to the FL BBQ website and there are alot of comps but most are in central and north florida.  I live in fort lauderdale and would like to find some locally.  Anyone know of anything?  I'd like to try out a local competition for my first time


----------



## cassman (Jan 27, 2011)

dougmays, I was invited to go to this event but I'm not able to go this year.

Still central FL though.

15th Annual Lakeland Pigfest  http://www.lakelandpigfest.org/


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 27, 2011)

The pigfest looks like a fun event!

  Craig


----------



## dougmays (Jan 28, 2011)

yea i actually went to pigfest last year in lakeland..it was my first time and had alot of fun.  i didnt see a backyard competition there though? the last 2 years i went to ribfest down in miami but they didnt do it this year..the firrst year the next weekend they had a fort lauderdale one...and that had a backyard comp.

i printed out a form for one in Jupiter...which is a bit north of me.  just amazing how many there are in north and central florida (where i'm from) but none in south florida


----------

